# Wanted boys Lobdell horizontal spring seat



## poolboy1 (Jan 10, 2013)

Wanted BOYS Lobdell horizontal spring seat restored or not restored.

e_bingel@yahoo.com


----------



## poolboy1 (Feb 3, 2013)

ANYBODY????? Cash waiting!!!!!


----------



## jackomeano (Feb 7, 2013)

*seat*

I have one on ebay for sale , Not sure if its a mens or woman's.. In super shape Look up Lodbell vintage. black leather 50.00 
nortiverton ebay jackomeano the cabe


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 7, 2013)

jackomeano said:


> I have one on ebay for sale , Not sure if its a mens or woman's.. In super shape Look up Lodbell vintage. black leather 50.00
> nortiverton ebay jackomeano the cabe




Its not a horizontal spring seat. V/r Shawn


----------



## El Roth (Feb 7, 2013)

Is there a difference? Men or boys seat? Wassup ethan


----------



## poolboy1 (Feb 7, 2013)

El Roth said:


> Is there a difference? Men or boys seat? Wassup ethan




Yes Jimmy..... Boy has a pee pee girl has a VJJ so this means one is larger then the other...LOL!!!!  Shawn sell me one of those seats!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Feb 13, 2013)

I've got this one. It's all original. And I have the seat post too.


----------



## poolboy1 (Feb 13, 2013)

I will take it please call me 714-936-9220


----------



## catfish (Feb 13, 2013)

poolboy1 said:


> I will take it please call me 714-936-9220




Just e-mail me. It's not cheap.


----------



## poolboy1 (Feb 13, 2013)

Still looking for one.


----------



## El Roth (Feb 13, 2013)

Catfish seat still avail?


----------



## poolboy1 (Feb 24, 2013)

Found!!! Thank you!!!!


----------

